# Rope Fish (Erpetoichthys calabaricus) Or Peppered Loach (Lepidocephalichthys guntea)



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Since i recently lost a Tire Track Eel (Mastacemelus Armatus), I'm deciding which one I should add to the tank, either a Rope Fish (Erpetoichthys calabaricus) or a Peppered Loach (Lepidocephalichthys guntea). I have a packed planted tank 75gal. What are the pros and cons of keeping each of those? Space is not a problem, I can always move them to a 150gal if they grow too big. Thanks


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your eel. 

I don't have any experience with either of the fish you mentioned, but hopefully someone who does will be along to share their experiences.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I still have no idea why it died only being in the tank for 3-4 days, I have one from the same family in the same tank for over 6 months.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

Is a peppered loach a kuhli type or botia type of loach? Botia types can't be kept with snails.


----------

